# Atheros WIRED ethernet NIC



## Vanster (Aug 6, 2019)

I am real new to FreeBSD.  I am using it because I built my own server using FreeNAS.  I got this Atheros based dual port G-bit ethernet PCI adapter for link aggregation for me NAS server.  How do I figure out which driver to call so that it will work? everything I have seen here and in other sites is for WiFi and this is wired ethernet. Or will I need to compile my own driver modules?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2019)

Vanster said:


> I am using it because I built my own server using FreeNAS.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



Vanster said:


> I got this Atheros based dual port G-bit ethernet PCI adapter


if_ae(4), if_age(4), if_ale(4) or if_alc(4) perhaps? All of them are included in the GENERIC kernel on FreeBSD. Don't know what's included by default on FreeNAS.


----------

